# Trim Tabs..



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You forgot one

Minn Kota makes 'em too.

http://www.google.com/#q=minn+kota+trim+tabs&hl=en&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=pbZ8T57zOIqbtwecoLnQCg&ved=0CIgBEK0E&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=aac8b0978ed2f592&biw=1280&bih=577

I've had the electric actuator type and the hydraulic.
Hydraulics worked great. Pump and reservoir take up console space.
Because the pump is under the console, it feels quieter.
Electric actuators make a gear noise in the water.
Very loud if underwater diving and you hear it.
Held up well for the 6 years I had the boat.
Installation is easier with the electric actuators, no filling or priming.

Tab size should fit your transom space,
actuators fit the tabs...model numbers...don't remember.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I couldn't find much information on the Minn kota tabs. They don't even list them on their website. 

No one on here has any experience with the Smart Tabs SX? I'm leaning towards them because of the price and then I could get my Hummingbird 597 much much sooner.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I have the minn kotas on my copperhead and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

> I couldn't find much information on the Minn kota tabs. They don't even list them on their website.
> 
> No one on here has any experience with the Smart Tabs SX? I'm leaning towards them because of the price and then I could get my Hummingbird 597 much much sooner.



No way would I put those smart tabs on. Save for the Lencos!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

X 3 for lencos
Smart tabs are only good if its perfectly flat all day every day. Otherwise , youll be out fishing with your tabs semi down and a storm picks up and now your in 1-2 chop and bow plowing every wave because your tabs cant adjust on the fly.
No thanks


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

it's bteen my experience,lenco tabs are prone to problems with actuators - electric parts and water,usually don't play well together - i've lost count of the lenco actuators i've replaced - just did 2 a few weeks ago...

bennetts are tough to beat - simple hydraulics - fill the resevoir - no priming,no bleeding - simply run the tabs up and down a few times.the resevoir/hydraulic unit takes up minimal space...


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> I have the minn kotas on my copperhead and have been very happy with them.


Where did you find them? I can only find the tabs and not the entire system.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> it's bteen my experience,lenco tabs are prone to problems with actuators - electric parts and water,usually don't play well together - i've lost count of the lenco actuators i've replaced - just did 2 a few weeks ago...
> 
> bennetts are tough to beat - simple hydraulics - fill the resevoir - no priming,no bleeding - simply run the tabs up and down a few times.the resevoir/hydraulic unit takes up minimal space...



Bringing this thread back up...

What size Lencos and Bennetts should I be looking at?

M80? Lenco standard 9x9? 

Im looking for part numbers so I can start price searching.  

Edit: Bennett M80 kit 470.00 free shipping.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

call leenco I think they are still in stuart fl

leenco is the way to go


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Mel installed the Minnkotas on my Gen 1 Copperhead. I really liked them and never had a problem with them. Also, they were really cool looking


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm leaning towards the Bennetts but I'm assuming the M80s, which are 8"x10", are the best fit for my SUV.

I just got off the phone with Bennett they asked to see the transom, profile shot, and running surface of the hull. Only problem is.... I have no boat. Haha :'(


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

B. mentioned noise w/ the leencos-he is correct they make noise
However, most adjusting is done on the move or just before --moot point on scaring fish

Unless bennets have changed, they are nothing but trouble....... pumps go bad and leaks and hoses and on on

Leencos work and when and if actuator goes bad you pull two pins and relace it w/ a new one
no fuss no muss

Just my experience


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> B. mentioned noise w/ the leencos-he is correct they make noise
> However, most adjusting is done on the move or just before --moot point on scaring fish
> 
> Unless bennets have changed, they are nothing but trouble....... pumps go bad and leaks and hoses and on on
> ...



after almost 20yrs in the marine biz :

the amount of problems with bennet tabs has been few and far between - i believe i've replaced 3 mabey 4 cylinders,and a few hydraulic units - due to their mounting in a poor location - seawater draining from the deck onto them....

lenco tabs - in the last 3 seasons,i've replaced approx 10-12 actuators,2 switches and the tab control unit - this was under warranty still...

pretty big difference huh ?

pull the pins and pop a new one on ? what about the harness ? remember that ? in some applications,this is a pretty involved process...

purchase what you may,i know,i would never own a boat with lenco tabs...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

leenco has retrofit for bennet systems [smiley=1-biggrin.gif] 

flip a coin [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Bennetts for me. I just want to double check the M80s to make sure that I'm getting the most trim tab for my buck. 

On their site they recommend for every foot of boat get an 1" of tab so an 8x10 isnt really following their measurment scheme.  ;D But then again the SUV isn't a very wide boat.

Also I think Bennetts warranty surpasses Lenco.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2012)

Most skiff manufactures use Lenco Tabs......

http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/xcart/catalog/product_13442_LENCO_STANDARD_MOUNT_TRIM_TAB_KITS.html


I would go with the 9"x12"


----------



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

Superdave,

I went to the Ankona website and looked at the photos of the 17 SUV. What a cool boat! From what I could tell looking at the specs and the photos of the transom the M80s would be what I would install if it were my boat (and I wish it were my boat ). 

It will give about the same lift as a 12 x 9 and has a much smaller footprint on the transom, 8" side to side and 10" fore to aft.

The little fins on the side generate extra lift, and they also limit spray out the sides so a transducer can be close to the Trim Tab and still work.

Good luck with the boat! If I can be of any help you can reach me at [email protected] days, nights and weekends 

Tom McGow
Bennett Marine


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

whatever happen to the minkota tabs?


----------



## Tommcgow (Feb 14, 2011)

As far as I know Minn Kota pulled their Trim Tabs from the market, really not sure what they are going to do with them.

Tom McGow
Bennett Marine


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the recommendation Tom.

The M80s are probably what I'll get but just doing research right now. I have to get a boat cover made first. I found a guy in New Orleans that will make me a custom cover for a decent price. 

If any one has some pictures of an SUV with trim tabs post it up!


----------

